# Hello Darlings!



## Chrispian (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! Some of you may remember me, but for those who don't, I'm the guy who originally started Lit.Org and WritingForums.com. I sold the sites a few years ago when my wife was sick, but I miss them every day and all the friends I made here. 

The last few years I've been working hard. I started a blog network and then my own consulting company. I've recently gone back to work for one of my old bosses who is mentoring me in how to take my business to the next level. At the same time, that's giving me a more regular schedule so I'm itching to get back into writing, which is my first passion! I blog pretty often on various sites, but fiction is where my heart is so hopefully you'll be seeing some of my rough drafts here soon. I'd like to get some feedback/critiques before I start trying to get published. I need the practice.

I'm glad to see many of the same faces still around here and that the community is still very much alive. I have no doubt that's due to the leadership of the moderators. 

Maybe one day when I make enough money I can buy these sites back. There's so much I'd still like to do for this community.

As for other new projects, I've got a couple of blogs I write for and I hope to launch a community site for book lovers in the next few weeks.

At any rate, I'm looking forward to getting to know all the new folks and getting back in touch with all the OG writers still hanging around.

-Chrispian


----------



## Hawke (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome back, Chrispian!


----------



## Ungood (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!

Ungood


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello there...This is so funny, I was just wondering the other day....Who is the person that started this Writing Forum!!!  It is just one of the best...if not the best site around!!

Glad to meet you!!

~Chimmy~


----------



## Chrispian (Apr 26, 2008)

@Hawke, love the graphic on your blog!

@Ungood - Thanks!

@Chimmy - Guilty as charged  

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, welcome back, and thank you.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure remember you, Chrispian! It's good to have you back!


Nickie


----------



## Foxee (Apr 26, 2008)

*applause!*
You started a good thing, I'm addicted to this place as are many others.  Welcome back!


----------



## valeca (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris!  Welcome home!  We've sure missed you.


----------



## Selorian (Apr 26, 2008)

It's so good to see you back here again, Chris!  I hope we'll be reading you soon.


----------



## Sam (Apr 26, 2008)

That's weird. I was just reading an old post and I saw your name in it. You were talking about voting in the next moderator (I now realise the post must have been a couple of years old) and I wondered who you were. Well done for creating this brilliant site. As Foxee said, there are many people addicted to it, myself among them. 

Welcome back. I hope your wife has fully recovered. 

Sam.


----------



## Fawn Neun (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't had much time to lurk around here - but I certainly understand the desire to get back to writing.  It's good to see you here.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there Chris and welcome back to WF


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2008)

At least there's _one_ Creator. (I assume that's the formal WF greeting; turning everything into a debate about religion).

Welcome back.


----------



## Farror (Apr 28, 2008)

Wait, you OWNED this site?

No wai!


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris

You have been missed... Welcome back although you never really left as this site is your legacy. 


Lit.org is still kicking as well, it too misses you and sends you her love...

my warmest
bob


----------



## silverwriter (Apr 29, 2008)

I have to give back your crown now, don't I?

Sigh.

Bowing down to the god of WF.


----------



## Chrispian (May 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I've been watching the sites every since I left, just been "lurking" for a long while. I'm working on finishing my first fiction novel and working on a book for web developers (my day job stuff). I'm always happy to see the sites are still alive and kicking. It's amazing to create something that can continue on like that. 

I'm going to try to polish up some chapters of my book to post here soon. I'd love to get some feedback and see if its' any good


----------



## rcallaci (May 5, 2008)

rcallaci said:


> Chris
> 
> Lit.org is still kicking as well, it too misses you and sends you her love...





It seems that your first child (Lit.org) may have seen it's last days. It's been down for a week- the new server is not compatible with the custom program. So far yusef's coder has hit a wall. - What a way for a site to die- but hope springs eternal as it's not officially dead- It was and hopefully still is one of the best sites of it's kind...


Looking forward to reading your work...


my warmest
bob


----------



## Chrispian (May 5, 2008)

rcallaci said:


> It seems that your first child (Lit.org) may have seen it's last days. It's been down for a week- the new server is not compatible with the custom program. So far yusef's coder has hit a wall. - What a way for a site to die- but hope springs eternal as it's not officially dead- It was and hopefully still is one of the best sites of it's kind...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to reading your work...
> ...



It's coming up for me, but maybe I'm not seeing the problem areas. There is nothing in the code that should be server specific. I tried to contact Yusef, but no reply yet. I'd be happy to help getting it running again.

-c


----------



## rcallaci (May 5, 2008)

chris

when it comes up it looks good-can't log in, in either lit or vorpal, can't post or comment - You can read the existing posts-that's about all you can do. Hope yusef gets in contact with you - right now it's a crippled child.


my warmest
bob


----------



## Chrispian (May 7, 2008)

rcallaci said:


> chris
> 
> when it comes up it looks good-can't log in, in either lit or vorpal, can't post or comment - You can read the existing posts-that's about all you can do. Hope yusef gets in contact with you - right now it's a crippled child.
> 
> ...



If you have another way of getting in touch with him, tell him to email me (chrispian[at]gmail.com]


----------



## Chrispian (May 8, 2008)

Bob,

Yusef said his admin guy has most of the bugs worked out on Lit.Org, just a couple of things to fix and it should be back to normal. He's got my contact info if they run into something they can't fix! Hopefully the site will be back to 100% soon.


----------

